# lowriders on the history channel



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

the history channel will be doing a documentary on lowriders

wednsday july [email protected] 9pm


EDIT: Lowrider Episode is AUGUST 10th @ 9PM


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Oh crap I'm gonna have to watch that. Is it going to be bikes or cars?


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

CARS


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

cant wait for that. good job to everyone in it


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jun 22 2005, 10:54 PM
> *CARS
> [snapback]3309106[/snapback]​*


Cool  . The reason I asked was because it was posted in Bikes and Models.


----------



## Viking800 (Dec 19, 2004)

good lookin out homie


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

man, I would love to see soething like this but it doesn't show this show on their schedule...http://www.historychannel.com/global/listi...ly&&fromTime=21


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 23 2005, 12:21 PM
> *man, I would love to see soething like this but it doesn't show this show on their schedule...http://www.historychannel.com/global/listi...ly&&fromTime=21
> [snapback]3311250[/snapback]​*


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 22 2005, 07:52 PM
> *the history channel will be doing a documentary on lowriders
> 
> wednsday july [email protected] 9pm
> [snapback]3307228[/snapback]​*



yeah keep this one up top ...

i would like to see the show history channel played where they raced the two impalas .... after they built them there was some good footage


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i cheved the guide on my tivo...i saw shows on route 66 and one on hotrods primetime on weds


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

last time someone said this wasgonna be on it was about muscle cars


----------



## SD*ANGELA*CALI (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by beerat_@Jul 2 2005, 03:18 PM
> *last time someone said this wasgonna be on it was about muscle cars
> [snapback]3355329[/snapback]​*


thats right! :uh:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

It's a series so they not necesseraly have any lowriders the first couple of shows, but C&L will be featured in the first week of August I believe  .


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

so is it gonna be lowriders or not? hr long or 30 minutes?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Can't wait. :cheesy:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jul 3 2005, 03:19 PM
> *so is it gonna be lowriders or not?    hr long or 30 minutes?
> [snapback]3357613[/snapback]​*


I believe it will portray every form of automotive lifestyle including ours, perhaps one per episode  .


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SEE WHAT HAPPENS TONIGHT.....


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

IF ITS A RERUN THEY SHOW SOME FOOTAGE OF HOPING MAYBE 3
MINUTES HERE AND THERE THROUGH THE WHOLE SHOW AND ITS ABOUT 2 IMPALA ROD BUILD UPS AND THEN THEY RACE


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Hit the Road 
AutoManiac: Hot Rods. 
Tune In:
Wednesday, July 6 @ 9pm ET/PT 

An American pop-culture icon, the hot rod is revered throughout the world. Stripped down and hopped up, they began their automotive history as a Southern California craze nearly a century ago, and are now found racing on streets, dragstrips and dry lakes everywhere. We'll explore the colorful history of these speed demons--from the "souped up" Model Ts of the 1920s and the Belly Tank Lakesters of the '40s and '50s to today's Rat Rods and fiberglass reproductions. We even take a ride in "Milner's Coupe", the hot rod made famous in the 1973 film American Graffiti.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

lowriders or no?


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

same show but aug. 10 is the lowrider one.


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

no lowriders,hotrods


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jul 6 2005, 07:13 PM
> *no lowriders,hotrods
> [snapback]3372954[/snapback]​*


Yeah  I watched the whole thing though. :biggrin:


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

man good i was pissed cuz i just remembered and i thought i missed it


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

how do u confuse lowriders with hotrods :twak:


----------



## grandpa_shig (Jul 7, 2005)

hey there. been lurking here for a minute now and thought i'd pop in on this thread cuz im working at the company that's producing this show.

first off, i know nothing about lowriders except that i like them. i dont even own a car. but i got into this shit cuz im a oldies fanatic, and that shit used to go great in my 78 cardoba.

anyways, that's neither here nor there. i dont know when the lowrider show is going to air, but i can say that it *isnt* the episode of 2 impalas racing that someone else mentioned. i can tell you that joe ray and oishi from house of lowriders are in it. as is his buick riviera and a slammed 300c that oishi apparently customized air suspension hydraulics for. there is also quite an extensive interview with the original dukes which i think even showcases dude heating coils on a busted car out front. i also saw some footage of a car show in vegas [i think]. 

im a lowly logger/dubber so i have no say in the creative process of this show. it's not bad though. you have to figure that this _is_ for the history channel and no one really watches that channel except old coots and retired military buffs. so dont expect an insiders edge. it's basically a show to skim over the culture enough so that middle america can feel like they lived it. but i watched a lot of the source material which includes a doc on the dukes [bajito y suavecito] and a short movie called lowrider. soundtrack was great, btw. i was hoping there would be some old footage of cruising whittier, but nope. im not even sure if footage exists outside of private home movie collections. 

anyways, you all keep doing your thing. i'll probably be at that duke's cruising night with my super8 camera. nothing professional, just shooting some footage for my homey that just moved out to new york and misses the eastside something fierce.


shig


ps

just finished this mix for my mom. its from her collection of old 45s. she's old school LA and im here just trying to find my roots...

BRING HER HOME TO MOMMA


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i thought everyone watched history channel... :dunno:


----------



## grandpa_shig (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2005, 03:35 PM
> *i thought everyone watched history channel... :dunno:
> [snapback]3377781[/snapback]​*


seriously?

nice with the mac mall though. one of my favorites. urrie.


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jul 6 2005, 10:44 PM
> *how do u confuse lowriders with hotrods :twak:
> [snapback]3373955[/snapback]​*


 :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by grandpa_shig_@Jul 7 2005, 03:42 PM
> *seriously?
> 
> nice with the mac mall though. one of my favorites. urrie.
> [snapback]3377837[/snapback]​*


i guess its only me.

WELL if cali swangin or truucha aint playin, then its on history channel... or the tv is off.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Dont worry i wath it too


----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

Just listen to the OLDIES MIX you put together out of 45s' for your MOM and they are unbelievable. What a collection your MOM has, Thanks for putting the LINK out there and sharing them with us. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 7 2005, 04:35 PM
> *i thought everyone watched history channel... :dunno:
> [snapback]3377781[/snapback]​*


Everyone on LiL watches Hist Channel.
:biggrin:


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Jul 11 2005, 09:40 AM
> *Everyone on LiL watches Hist Channel.
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3395123[/snapback]​*


I know i do!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

What i know of the history channel segment ( maybe wrong):   

It has interviews with lifestyle and Duke's lowrider footage, some never been seen before. Should be very good. 
However it is not easy to condence lowriding, it's culture, or it's present day into a one-hour segment. Some people may think differently then what they report.

Hey granndpa shig let me know if i can get a copy of your footage from the cruise? :thumbsup: There were a few people filming. maybe we can send your homie in N.Y some EASTSIDE shit.


----------



## grandpa_shig (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue Demon_@Jul 11 2005, 04:17 PM
> *What i know of the history channel segment ( maybe wrong):
> 
> It has interviews with lifestyle and Duke's lowrider footage, some never been seen before. Should be very good.
> ...


hey man, my homie would be so grateful for that. check your pm's.

and thanks for those that dug the mix. my mom's collection was DEEP. i just found them in a box up in the attic. my favorite being little julian herrera's "your careless love". that tune makes me cry. i shit you not.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lo4lyf_@Jul 6 2005, 03:35 PM
> *same show but aug. 10 is the lowrider one.
> [snapback]3372192[/snapback]​*


this date correct???????????


----------



## grandpa_shig (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jul 11 2005, 05:42 PM
> *this date correct???????????
> [snapback]3397315[/snapback]​*


like i said, im low on the food chain over here. they dont tell me much. but that sounds about right.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

AUTOMANIAC LOWRIDERS 
AUGUST 10 
:wave:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jul 11 2005, 07:50 PM
> *AUTOMANIAC LOWRIDERS
> AUGUST  10
> :wave:
> [snapback]3397895[/snapback]​*


lets be sure to bump this when the time comes for us peeps with short memmories


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jul 11 2005, 08:50 PM
> *AUTOMANIAC LOWRIDERS
> AUGUST  10
> :wave:
> [snapback]3397895[/snapback]​*


Yep. Scroll down on the Lowrider Magazine website http://lowridermagazine.com/features/lrm0506_maniac/


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Jul 11 2005, 08:50 PM
> *AUTOMANIAC LOWRIDERS
> AUGUST  10
> :wave:
> [snapback]3397895[/snapback]​*


Damn!! Chino you beat me to it, can't wait to see you.. oops, I mean the show on t.v.


----------



## MR_NAW_T_1 (May 19, 2005)

^
^
^


T
T
T


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Jul 14 2005, 08:51 PM
> *Damn!! Chino you beat me to it, can't wait to see you.. oops, I mean the show on t.v.
> [snapback]3416199[/snapback]​*


 :wave:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Don't forget, "automaniac" wednesday August 10th, a full hour. Check your local listings for the time, (but most likely it will be at 9:00pm)


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

TTT


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

Discovery Channel - Automaniac
Low Riders.
Airs on Wednesday, August 10 at 10:00pm ET

They spray brilliant sparks when scraping over asphalt. They dance down dark alleys like a salsa performer and hop higher than a kangaroo. They are a unique combination of art, sophistication, and technology welded together to create the ultimate automobile phenomenon. From their Mexican origin to car shows throughout the world, they have become some of the coolest cars to cruise the boulevards of the American Southwest. They are Low Riders and they're heading your way. TVPG 

Low Riders.


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Just one more week


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## san diego (Mar 9, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

i wonder how many people are going to buy the taping of the show ...? :biggrin:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 2 2005, 09:04 PM
> *i wonder how many people are going to buy the taping of the show ...? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3530937[/snapback]​*


I'm going to be a cheap bastard and record it. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:tears:  I'll save my comments till after the show, if I watch it at all. Just wondering how much thought and effort was put into this? The last time they were doing anything with lowriders, didn''t have anything to do with lowriders as I know it to be. I guess from an anglo prospective with no real insight into lowriding they felt it did. Don't get me wrong lowriding has all races involved and if they had an anglo or anyone who was a real rider or who put some time into checking it out, then it'd have some substance but to have some guy or producers just try and put something on lowriders together, like the 2 Impala racing com'on.. Sorry just my thoughts, until I seen something on regular TV about lowriding that catches the real story or essence of it, I'm not impressed just because it's on TV. 
I know some will say at least there talking about it. That's I guess is good. Just my thoughts.. John - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Aug 2 2005, 02:17 PM
> *Just one more week
> [snapback]3529011[/snapback]​*



JUST THINK, IF YOU WOULD HAVE HAD A YEAR TO BEG, YOU MIGHT BE ON TV TOO.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 Just to add to my comments above. Someone that works for the production company mentioned that there may not be any old footage from Whittier Blvd also include Story & KIng and many other cruise spots from the 60's - 70's, for lact of a better term I'll call these the golden years of lowriding cruising.. Don't get me wrong there has been cruising in some form going on in the good'ol USA ever since we got wheels. Since video cameras were not yet invented or affordable during this time period you may have some super 8 video out there. Better chance to get footage from the 80's when video cameras became more affordable but I think by this time the meccas of lowriding ie Whittier blvd / Story & King had pretty much been shut down and lowriding lost it's luster to gang violence.. Please don't let me offend anyone, I'm not saying there wasn't cruising in other towns and city throughout the USA, I just stating from my own experiences and what I saw over the years. Both these areas drew large crowds of lowriders from their prospective areas. Anyone who was in the bay area during the mid-late 70 even up to early 80's went to Story & King East side San Jose to cruise. All through the 60's & 70, very early 80's in LA it was Whittier Blvd.. Now back to the question of footage, I wonder if the production companies that made Blvd's Nights, Corvett Summer still has any raw footage archived from the filming of those movies? I know there were some other filmes produced in that time period that also may have raw footage. I guess that's my question on someone producing a segment on lowriding. Have they really researched this subject or are they interviewing a few people slapping a couple of pic's together and off they go, which is cool also but I'm for one am not that excited about. I would hope that there is a lowrider college major journalist out there that is willing to do a thesis on this subject or a production company that is will to do the the do diligents on the real or as close to real history of lowriding. Over the years I have known or heard of great car builders, artists who have built engineering marvels these pioneers need to be recongized for thier contribution to this area of car customizing and to all the people who have kept this thing going through good times and bad times.. As I told my dear ol'Mom as I would roll out the door she'd say why you gotta take that boucing car out to ELA, 'I was born to be a lowrider Mom'..
John Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Aug 3 2005, 07:10 AM
> *JUST THINK, IF YOU WOULD HAVE HAD A YEAR TO BEG, YOU MIGHT BE ON TV TOO.
> [snapback]3532747[/snapback]​*


Just think,........... I am :0 :0 :0 :0 .


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Aug 3 2005, 11:17 AM
> *Just think,........... I am  :0  :0  :0  :0 .
> [snapback]3534334[/snapback]​*


What's up Francisco, is this the stuff they shot in San Bernardino?


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 3 2005, 11:21 AM
> *What's up Francisco, is this the stuff they shot in San Bernardino?
> [snapback]3534352[/snapback]​*


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Aug 4 2005, 09:50 AM
> *
> [snapback]3540352[/snapback]​*


What's up Chino.

:wave:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i caught the last few minutes of one automanics last night ..then another one came on about cop cars .. then i started thinking whats gold berg gonna do drive a low low or hit switches ... 

six more days and we will find out


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 4 2005, 10:11 AM~3540450
> *What's up Chino.
> 
> :wave:
> *


what's up uce :wave: :wave:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Is it still on Aug 10?What time?


----------



## grandpa_shig (Jul 7, 2005)

the show is done and is currently getting delivered to the history channel. it looks good. like i said earlier, it skims the surface of the culture but does what it can in the hour time slot its allowed. i dont know when its gonna air but its usually a week or so after its delivered. im watching it right now


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

August 10th, wednesday at 9 pm central time, 10 eastern


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

2 days :thumbsup:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

TTT


----------



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

In 12 more hours :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Aug 7 2005, 08:09 PM~3557526
> *August 10th, wednesday at 9 pm central time, 10 eastern
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

Preview http://www.historychannel.com/automaniac/?page=video


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RiDINloW4liFE_@Aug 10 2005, 10:18 AM~3579422
> *Preview http://www.historychannel.com/automaniac/?page=video
> *



The day has finally come.Looks like its going to be a good show.


----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

Your all lucky... it looks like it will be a good show  

We don't get AutoManiac up here (BC, Canada)

History Channel not available on Shaw CableSystems. We have some bullshit channel called History Television...

Any Canadians watching it on US satellite??? Is it available on Bell Express Vue or Star Choice?????


----------



## Ridinlow4life (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Bruce_@Aug 10 2005, 09:34 AM~3579646
> *Your all lucky... it looks like it will be a good show
> 
> We don't get AutoManiac up here (BC, Canada)
> ...


Damn that sucks.


----------



## Cincycaddy (Mar 15, 2003)

Saw Cris Ponders Cutlass on the preview.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

cool we got our coronas and chicharrones ready ....


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

It's on Tonight on the History channel.
It's supose to be a good show with a great positive image for lowriders.
Watch it!
:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

I got to watch it!, and record it!!!!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

The show has Bill Goldberg as the host. Very cool guy at the filming.
I think it also re-runs on Thursdays also, but I don't know what time.


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

2.4hrs remaining!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

coronas a real cold and he chicharron is craking


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

just seen the previews for it. Ill be watching this...


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

this just in, tune your ass to the history channel. if you can find it, i had to look it up in the directory...all i watch is comedy central and Amc/Tcm


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

this show is fucking awesome so far, has tons of culture and background with mad props to the latino origin of the sport. glad im taping it, watch it again and again. ttt


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

everybody watching? i am..


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

Alright it just started so we'll see how many opinions start after this show ends.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Aug 10 2005, 08:12 PM~3585156
> *this show is fucking awesome so far, has tons of culture and background with mad props to the latino origin of the sport. glad im taping it, watch it again and again. ttt
> *



yea its pretty good


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I DONT HAVE CABLE! :angry: 
So i had to hit up mom to tape it for me, lol.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 10 2005, 10:14 PM~3585167
> *I DONT HAVE CABLE!  :angry:
> So i had to hit up mom to tape it for me, lol.
> *



I have the channel on Satellite, but didn't have any tapes so I guess I am fucked because I am working. :angry:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

I KNEW THIS WAS GOIN 2 B A HOTT TOPIC, I'M WATCHIN IT HAS I'M TYPIN. GOLDBERG GIVIN MAD PROPS 2 THA LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. HOTT ASS EPISODE. WILL REPLAY AT 2-3AM


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

fuck yeah they are covering everything....shit theres no way you can watch this show without learning something about what you love


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

so far so good :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Haha, heres a quote from my mom a few minutes ago on IM:

"OMG this show is gonna be good! We're taping it right now, I wanta get off here and watch! BYE!"

LMAO


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

i still have 1.5 hour to go to watch it


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I have to wait two and a half hours! :angry: :angry:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

its good..gold berg is lame tho


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

dude i hate the fact that they hit up red's and recognized red's as the industry leader....still. idk maybe thats just me, but after watching the A.M.W. episode about the 2 borthers that fled after the murder, kinda lose respect for em ya know.


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

goldbergs doing his thing wish i had recorded it


----------



## DirtySouthRadioWDSR (Dec 4, 2002)

dam its good lol i was thinking it was going be some wack show but i got to hand it to goldberg on this they are touching every aspect of lowrideing


i hope they have more shows like this


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

Im recording it :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i bet truucha is happy for running stickers on all those monster hoppers...now hes got a national plug


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

yup 2.5 hours for me


----------



## FernandoDeanda (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey homie, your big spot light is coming up next!



> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Aug 10 2005, 08:36 PM~3585278
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## sHHaDes81 (Jul 10, 2005)

:worship: :wave: :happysad: ABOUT TIME THEY HAVE A DAMN LOWRIDER SHOW.. i think they where plannin on making a lowrider show on TLC kinda like the " american choppers " but a lowrider version.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

sHHaDes81
Posted Today, 07:39 PM

 
ABOUT TIME THEY HAVE A DAMN LOWRIDER SHOW.. i think they where plannin on making a lowrider show on TLC kinda like the " american choppers " but a lowrider version





The Discovery Channel was also interested in doing a Lowrider show but the Executive Producer said she wanted to stay away from auto type shows for a while because she felt that it wasn't scientific. That's why they didn't renew the contracts for the Biker Build Off.


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sHHaDes81_@Aug 10 2005, 07:39 PM~3585296
> *:worship:  :wave:  :happysad:  ABOUT TIME THEY HAVE A DAMN LOWRIDER SHOW.. i think they where plannin on making a lowrider show on TLC kinda like the " american choppers " but a lowrider version.
> *


I AGREE!! THEY GOTTA DO A SHOW ON LOWRIDING ITS 2 POPULAR NOT 2.


----------



## sHHaDes81 (Jul 10, 2005)

yeah man, i mean come on lowrindin is world wide.... they should make a lowrider tv show... just so people see that "lowriders" aren't just for gangbangin and gang related because there are alot of ignorant people out there.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

overall a good show, covers from the begging of its time to present, big ups to Goldberg...


----------



## DREEGZ (Apr 22, 2002)

this sucks i cant find the show on my tv guide :tears:


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

Damn, forgot to set the Tivo to record it


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

when that chick said " the guys winng trophys at the lowrider shows are putting 50-60 100 thousand dollars in their cars....these guys are NOT GANG MEMBERS...."

i actually said out loud...holy shit finally.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Aug 10 2005, 10:36 PM~3585273
> *dude i hate the fact that they hit up red's and recognized red's as the industry leader....still. idk maybe thats just me, but after watching the A.M.W. episode about the 2 borthers that fled after the murder, kinda lose respect for em ya know.
> *



thats a typical newbie outlook.


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

excellent show really gave a good look at the majority aspects of lowriding and bill made it look easy. the only thing i think they missed in was that they made it lokk as an only hispanic thing by showing no diversity in the other groups that participate. but overall :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

all in all the show was great.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Great show... uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

For some reason my damn TIVO didn't tape it, but has taped every other once since July. Hopefully I'll catch it on a repeat.

Good show :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

i taped it.


but i am sure The History Channel will sell it on DVD.


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

Just reset the TIVO for the later show tonight. If it doesn't work this time, its getting chucked out the window!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

GOOOOOD SHOW! Mad PROPS!! 

Gotta get a kick out of seeing the Jap lowriders!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:0 Well I was to say the least skeptical of this program. I didn't catch the beginning but I tuned in about 15 min's into it and someone did do thier homework. they had old school pic's of cruising the blvd back in the day. I think Joe Ray carried himself very well and showed a very positive image but also included what really killed lowriding. Good job Joe and to all those involved, I was impressed. Good job Discovery Channel, now let's see some more stuff and don't let this be a one time thing on lowriding.. From a Lowrider from back in the day... It's not just a hobby, it's a life style..
John - Homie Styln 69 Impala


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Its coming back on tonight!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AT LEAST NOW I GET TO ENJOY THE TV FOR ONCE....


----------



## Stradale (May 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Aug 10 2005, 09:03 PM~3585406
> *excellent show really gave a good look at the majority aspects of lowriding and bill made it look easy. the only thing i think they missed in was that they made it lokk as an only hispanic thing by showing no diversity in the other groups that participate. but overall  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It was great, I think a little more interanational perspective would've been nice. HISTORY CHANNEL DO A SEQUEL!!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 10 2005, 10:08 PM~3585440
> *Its coming back on tonight!
> *


AT WHAT TIME?


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

2:00 a.m. I think.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 10 2005, 11:28 PM~3585590
> *2:00 a.m. I think.
> *


yup


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 10 2005, 10:28 PM~3585590
> *2:00 a.m. I think.
> *


IS THAT CENTRAL?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 10 2005, 09:28 PM~3585586
> *AT WHAT TIME?
> *


Its coming back on at 1:00 central time.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 10 2005, 11:29 PM~3585599
> *IS THAT CENTRAL?
> *


eastern


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

Very good documentary on the history of Lowriding and how it's evolved. I found it very educational and inspiring. I taped it also, so i can go back and watch again. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 10 2005, 10:30 PM~3585603
> *Its coming back on at 1:00 central time.
> *


 :biggrin: I COULD STILL DOG DOWN A COUPLE MORE BEERS :biggrin:


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

Jimmy from Show and Go was on it hittin switches,Dukes was repped very well along with Lifestyles and UCE ,alot of familiar peeps and cars were on it. My favorite part was the old school video footage, i want a bomb now.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 10 2005, 10:02 PM~3585399
> *thats a typical newbie outlook.
> *


all i stated was facts. sorry but if a member of reds hydraulics killed your father, youd be whistling a different tune asshole. and im sure youd have a different outlook on the company think outside your selfish life for one second. im sorry i dont respect a company where 2 of the 3 founders are wanted murderers and felons on the run. i dont care how much they pioneered lowriding. my bad... :uh:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.historychannel.com/global/listi...F2005+10%3A00PM


----------



## Frogg (May 9, 2002)

oops


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i can say it was to me very inspirational and motivating. and then we got alittle unexpected footage which was cool. but i can say i was kinda teary eyed when joe ray and the dukes pres spoke at the end. it was good shit. made me proud to be a lowrider


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 10 2005, 10:54 PM~3587257
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


happy or sad tears? :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

leave me alone i was being serious. it was cool


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 10 2005, 10:55 PM~3587339
> *leave me alone i was being serious. it was cool
> *


joe was choked up at the end man, you could tell....he looked away and kinda shakey voiced the rest

but yes, very respectful towards lowriders, and especially respectful to those that started lowriding. i to, proud to be a lowrider. good show.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

im happy for jimmy,,hes so famous :tears:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i will send you some autographed posters for you and your family :biggrin:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Aug 10 2005, 10:56 PM~3587358
> *im happy for jimmy,,hes so famous :tears:
> *


your crazy man. :roflmao: all you gotta do is follow your heart and do what you love like he did. i cant say i agree with bagging a chrysler 300, and calling it lowriding.... but hey theres pages of arguements on that topic already going. just not my fav, and i dont consider bags lowriding, but im not going any further than that.


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

danger i c it coming homie/ u may have just lit the match


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no it was cool i just hope we all can grow from this in a positive way.


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 10 2005, 08:58 PM~3587448
> *i will send you some autographed posters for you and your family :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the sicness (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Aug 10 2005, 10:04 PM~3587769
> *danger i c it coming homie/ u may have just lit the match
> *


i personally thought it was a good show, but tell me and my answer is yes, do you think we are ready for a weekly t.v show?


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the sicness_@Aug 10 2005, 09:09 PM~3587807
> *i personally thought it was a good show, but tell me and my answer is yes, do you think we are ready for a weekly t.v show?
> *


Damn right!!!! " American Lowrider" :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Aug 10 2005, 09:09 PM~3587805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know i rich's idol right :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well here's my 2 cents.. If we want to have other topics on lowriding, then everyone on LIL needs to send Discovery Ch an e-mail and everyone should have e-mail so that's not an issue. let the programming director know this show was watched and well received.. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I can't wait to see it and Jimmy is a cool guy, now I know a celeb. :biggrin:


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

heres a link for their board called "u tell us" a fourm for the show
U tell us


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

We should just link it to this thread or start a new one, stating how we like/disliked it.

I personally am happy at the way they covered it. Very tastefully done and a positive portrayal of the community.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

C&L Hydraulics, congratultions!

Indo, you da man! You should have your own show. :biggrin:

There are a lot of bad ass customs they could have shown the world but all in all I was impressed.

I was really hoping to see John and the crew from Bowtie Connection, they are a big part of what lowriding is today.

Send your e-mails to The History Channel, let them know we were watching! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Hope everyone enjoyed the show, like I said good positive show for the lowrider community. Hope everyone got a chance to watch it.  :biggrin:


----------



## LSTYLER (Jun 25, 2005)

Overall a good show :thumbsup: 

But, What's up with the air bags???

Good Commercial!!! Good Business!!!!


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Hernan,
You looked a little nervous under pressure. Conrats man!


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 10 2005, 11:26 PM~3589332
> *Hernan,
> You looked a little nervous under pressure. Conrats man!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Aug 10 2005, 08:36 PM~3585273
> *dude i hate the fact that they hit up red's and recognized red's as the industry leader....still. idk maybe thats just me, but after watching the A.M.W. episode about the 2 borthers that fled after the murder, kinda lose respect for em ya know.
> *


Why don't you look at the Lowrider Tour Records....There are new owners, and we are still leaders in the industry...And just because the people that started the whole lowriding scene were gang members that most likely killed people, do you put the whole lowriding community down? I don't think so...If so, then you better get rid of your lowrider before you lose respect for yourself... Before you speak on something you should think about it....


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Red's ha been around for a long time, much props to Efrin and the crew at Red's!


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Aug 10 2005, 09:43 PM~3586006
> *all i stated was facts. sorry but if a member of reds hydraulics killed your father, youd be whistling a different tune asshole. and im sure youd have a different outlook on the company think outside your selfish life for one second. im sorry i dont respect a company where 2 of the 3 founders are wanted murderers and felons on the run. i dont care how much they pioneered lowriding. my bad... :uh:
> *



and also get your facts straight....they aren't the ones that murdered someone.....and you don't know if they even had anything to do with it....except from what you heard from the police side of the story...


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

Why can't everyone just see the positive movement. DAMM!  :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah i liked it alot 
i cracked up hella when goldberg like was smashing the cars and shit but you know....and when goldberg was hitting switches in the "Joker" and did that weird ass laugh.
it was pretty cool


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

Anybody wanna buy the Autographed switchbox that he used? LOL


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

You had to be nervous letting him hit the switch?


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 11 2005, 12:55 AM~3589427
> *You had to be nervous letting him hit the switch?
> *


hehe :roflmao:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

I would like to thank everyone that made this possible. Thanks for all the positive feedback, I hope we can send the same positive feedback to THE HISTORY CHANNEL so there could be more shows like this. I was very honored to have come out in this Episode of Automaniacs, if it wasn't for all the support from family and friends and long hours at the shop , I wouldn't be here... Thanks a Million everyone.... 


CHINO 
C&L HYDRAULICS :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

You deserve it!


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

ARE THEY GONNA RE RUN THAT SHIT TOMARROW AT 2:00 AM?


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

yes.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 10 2005, 11:58 PM~3589440
> *You deserve it!
> *


thanks, i think everyone deserves recognition for keeping the lowriding community stay in a positive way. Good Job everyone. 

CHINO


----------



## 79mc_silent_05xb (Aug 1, 2005)

Good show.Very impressed with it.Does anyone if you can order it and if so whats the episode #? :thumbsup:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79mc_silent_05xb_@Aug 11 2005, 01:04 AM~3589464
> *Good show.Very impressed with it.Does anyone if you can order it and if so whats the episode #? :thumbsup:
> *


http://store.aetv.com/html/product/index.jhtml?id=74413

here's the link to buy the dvd


----------



## BIG SHAWN79 (Jul 22, 2005)

I loved the show. hopfully it will open some eyes :biggrin:


----------



## 79mc_silent_05xb (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks. Sucks that it won't be available till 9/22


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79mc_silent_05xb_@Aug 11 2005, 01:13 AM~3589493
> *Thanks. Sucks that it won't be available till 9/22
> *


I'm gonna talk to someone tommorrow and see if we can get some down at Red's so we can sell them.....


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Let me know man.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 10 2005, 11:09 PM~3589266
> *C&L Hydraulics, congratultions!
> 
> Indo, you da man! You should have your own show. :biggrin:
> ...


AND HERNAN TOO .....ENGRAVER,,,, MR RAPLH FEUNTES...AND OISHI....:thumbsup:
:thumbsup:

i agree....


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Aug 11 2005, 01:48 AM~3589400
> *and also get your facts straight....they aren't the ones that murdered someone.....and you don't know if they even had anything to do with it....except from what you heard from the police side of the story...
> *


where else would i hear it? i dont live on the west coast. sorry i have respect for efrin and his crew for continuing to move on with it, but i dont respect the other 2 david, and reuben. i didnt mean to make it sound like they were all bad, but damn, that sure does make your company look bad, and what does that say about them as men... you know? just like you said, maybe i dont have my facts straight, but educate me then instead of telling me im wrong and not saying why? you think i wanna spread shit about a sport im into and love? just saying maybe take the time to tell someone that doesnt know, and all they do know is "the police side" of the story what went down. im sure im not the only one who wouldnt mind hearing about it. when i first heard i was crushed and mad at the same time. but, if all everyone heard was the police side, then you got what just happened, someone (me) that doesnt know the whole story, hating on REDS cause of what was said by the police right? well then tell me. id believe more out of your mouth personally than what i heard on AMW....just saying man, sorry i thought that and said that, but what was i supoosed to think. it ws close minded ill give you that...


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

i was very impressed with the show and everyone in it. and a special thanks to the DUKE'S cc for letting people know the real reasons we all enjoy doing the lowriding thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I think the show was great. For those of us into lowriding, this was more of a "refresher course," a way to see it all on film, and that was cool. More importantly, this was a history lesson for people who really have no idea what lowriding is all about, and that is teriffic. Some people may complain that there were some details left out, or that it wasn't very technical or whatever, or even that Goldberg was kind of weird as the host (what was with the banging of the car for the cross-sections? LOL), but overall I think it was a positive description of a style and culture. I know I enjoyed it...It sure beat watching a re-run of Pimp My Ride. :roflmao: 

But seriously, congratulations to all the folks involved in producing this show. Lifestyle, UCE, Dukes, Hernan, etc., etc., etc. Great job guys! :thumbsup: 
Jeff


----------



## the sicness (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 10 2005, 10:13 PM~3587834
> * Well here's my 2 cents.. If we want to have other topics on lowriding, then everyone on LIL needs to send Discovery Ch an e-mail and everyone should have e-mail so that's not an issue. let the programming director know this show was watched and well received.. :biggrin:
> *


good point :cheesy:


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I just watched it last night, I thought it was a very informative show for people who have no clue whats going on in the lowrider culture. I say props to all the guys on there!!!!!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN I HATED MISSING THE MIDDLE PART OF IT........

WHAT I SAW WAS VERY INTERESTING AND GAVE THE CULTURE A POSITIVE IMAGE. 

HOPE THEY AIR IT AGAIN SOON SO I CAN TAPE IT AND WATCH THE WHOLE THING.

MUCH PROPS TO ALL THOSE INVOLVED!


----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Good show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Aug 11 2005, 06:24 AM~3592441
> *i started a topic on their forums, now we need people to go in there and give some feedback, tell them that you watched it, tell them that you liked it, tell them you wanna see more, lets try and get a series going....it take less than a min ute to register then you can post a reply...come on people, maybe if they see that people are watching it and are really liking what they see, maybe this can turn into a series of some sort...I heard a few people talking about it but didnt see where anyone had actually started a topic...so I did... now we need others to get in there and just post some feedback....If there was something you didnt like, tell them that too....
> 
> hers the link to the topic, its real easy, theres alittle button up top where you click to reply, then you can register, they dont ask for shit....just your name password and state or something, its real quick..There have been alot of people talking about "we should have a show", and "lowriding needs some positive light shed on it" and "lowriding isnt about gang bangin"....well come on....where are you guys now, get in there and post.....
> ...


From another thread.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

STAYED UP LATE AND WATCHED THE RERUN. NOW IM SLEEPING AT WORK. :angry: 
DAMN GOOD SHOW. REALLY IMPRESSED

BUT, I MUST SAY THAT I WOULD HATE TO SEE OUR CULTURE ON A WEEKLY SHOW. IT WOULD DESTROY US. JUST LOOK WHAT THOSE DAMN "FAST AND THE FURIOUS" MOVIES DID TO THE IMPORT CULTURE. IT BASICALLY MADE THEM A JOKE. EVEN THOUGH, SOME OF THEM ALREADY WERE A JOKE. I LOVE IT WHEN MY CLUB IS LOADED UP AND HEADING TO A SHOW, AND STRANGERS COME UP AND HAVE A MILLION QUESTIONS. "WHAT'S THAT? WHERE DID YOU GET THIS? HOW MUCH FOR THAT?" I WOULD HATE FOR A TV SHOW TO GIVE THE GENERAL PUBLIC A WINDOW INTO OUR LIVES. TAKE A LOOK AROUND YOU AND SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE ARE CHOPPER FANS ALL OF THE SUDDEN. 

AND IN THE MOTORCYCLE WORLD, OCC AND WCC AREN'T THOUGHT OF THAT HIGHLY. MAJORITY OF TRUE CHOPPER HEADS CANT STAND THOSE GUYS. SO THAT MAKES ME THINK, WHO WOULD THEY CHOOSE TO REPRESENT US? A MINI TRUCK SHOP, THAT HAS DONE A 2 PUMP SET UP, ONE TIME?


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

You can also go to contact us at this link and send a dirct E-mail to them, just in case they don't read the board. 

http://www.aetv.com/global/feedback/faq.js...es_84&x=39&y=23


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

I thought it was a great show, they gave a pretty fair veiw of Lowriders as a whole. 
There were some things that were left out like the Afican American contribution to Lowriding but the show was probably to give people who dont know anything about the sport an idea of what its really about, not just what you usually see, the negetivity.


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2005, 09:28 AM~3592632
> *STAYED UP LATE AND WATCHED THE RERUN.  NOW IM SLEEPING AT WORK. :angry:
> DAMN GOOD SHOW.  REALLY IMPRESSED
> 
> ...


Good point


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Aug 11 2005, 01:11 AM~3589588
> *AND HERNAN TOO .....ENGRAVER,,,, MR RAPLH FEUNTES...AND OISHI....:thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot big HUEY, what's up bro?  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

they didn't show gypsy rose or loco 64

they should of showed the painters


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Aug 11 2005, 07:43 AM~3592667
> *they didn't show gypsy rose or loco 64
> 
> they should of showed the painters
> *


I thought I caught a glimpse of Gypsy Rose cruising, but it was so quick I wasn't sure if it was just a similarly colored Impala.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 11 2005, 07:47 AM~3592674
> *I thought I caught a glimpse of Gypsy Rose cruising, but it was so quick I wasn't sure if it was just a similarly colored Impala.
> *





YUP


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Aug 11 2005, 07:48 AM~3592676
> *YUP
> *


Yup it was Gypsy Rose, or yup you couldn't tell either? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

im talking about a full feature

from exterior to interior


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 11 2005, 08:28 AM~3592632
> *STAYED UP LATE AND WATCHED THE RERUN.  NOW IM SLEEPING AT WORK. :angry:
> DAMN GOOD SHOW.  REALLY IMPRESSED
> 
> ...


 I agree with everything you said, but I dont think youd get a whole lot of new lowrider fans, the mainstream really never considerd Choppers or HotRods trash but no matter how nice a Lowrider is alot of people dont take them seriously.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Aug 11 2005, 08:18 AM~3592775
> *I agree with everything you said, but I dont think youd get a whole lot of new lowrider fans, the mainstream really never considerd Choppers or HotRods trash but no matter how nice a Lowrider is alot of people dont take them seriously.
> *


That's interesting. It seems to me until recently the "mainstream" thought choppers/bikers were nothing but vagrant hippies, drunks and rebels, and that hot rodders were nothing but punk kids tearing up the streets.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz+Aug 10 2005, 11:50 PM~3586623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... ordered mine this morning when I woke up :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Aug 11 2005, 07:51 AM~3592685
> *Yup it was Gypsy Rose, or yup you couldn't tell either?  :biggrin:
> *



IT WAS LOL SRY


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I thought it was cool.It really just coverd the basics.1 hr is NOT enough time to go through the history of this.


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Estuvo bien!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Great show! Made me proud. They did a good job with the research. An hour show on lowriding. Love it that the History Channel did it and not MTV.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

IT WAS ALL ABOUT L.A.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 11 2005, 11:22 AM~3593473
> *IT WAS ALL ABOUT L.A.
> *


Its hard to fit everthing about lowriding in a hour.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 11 2005, 09:22 AM~3593473
> *IT WAS ALL ABOUT L.A.
> *


not true........

Japan was in there too 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

Although lowriding is world wide, you must remember one of the largest, if not the largest, community of lowriders resides in Southern California. Not to mention a large portion of major TV studios and Corporate offices.

Nice show btw. Nice to see other aspects of the lowrider lifestyle then the popular one that is always portrayed on TV.

Big props to Henry or my new name for him SuuuuuuuuuuuuupaStar!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 11 2005, 11:36 AM~3593561
> *Its hard to fit everthing about lowriding in a hour.
> *


yeah i dont think 2 hours would be enough because every city has a different style

if i had the money i woyld start a lowrider channel


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

did think much of the show :thumbsdown: big rims and air bags shouldn't have even been mentioned! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Actually, they discussed New Mexico and Mexico too, during the "roots" of lowriding.

Big rims and airbags are just evolution, my friend.


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 11 2005, 10:39 AM~3593582
> *not true........
> 
> Japan was in there too
> ...



YOU DONT EVEN OWN A LOWRIDER.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 11 2005, 11:39 AM~3593582
> *not true........
> 
> Japan was in there too
> ...


YEAH I KNOW ITS ALL ABOUT SO.CAL. NOW OF DAYS.....BUT IT ALL STARTED IN SAN JOSE.


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 11 2005, 11:15 AM~3593853
> *BUT IT ALL STARTED IN SAN JOSE.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Aug 11 2005, 12:24 PM~3593913
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL.................LOL..............LOL...............


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Aug 11 2005, 10:05 AM~3593776
> *YOU DONT EVEN OWN A LOWRIDER.
> *


I dont believe you know what I own or dont own, lol.

BTW You dont even own a furby


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

In a lot of ways, the lowrider movement was born in San Jose. International publications originated here, like Lowrider Magazine started by San Jo native Sonny Madrid back in ‘77. Even cruising music like the Eastside Story volumes from the Trojan Music Corp. label also originated from SJ. 

On an average summer night in San Jo, you can find lifted lowriders, blinged-out SUVs and primer spotted buckets hittin' the strip. The rides come like waves. Sometimes you'll be ahead of the mob of cars, and you have to wait for it. Other times you'll pass in the wrong direction. Sometimes it's so thick you can't get out of it. Sometimes you just got to slow down and create it. 

Cruising is all about socializing – pulling over and kickin' it, or slowing down to rap to the car next to you. The strip is full of questions – "Where's the party?" or "Wa's up?" or just requests, "Show me your ..." And you have to have skills in traffic, knowing how to plan ahead of the lights, keeping a steady pace with the car next to you and looking out for cops. 

These days, it's not just a Chicano thing anymore; the scene is as diverse as the city. Take Cinco De Mayo for instance, traditionally a Mexican holiday, yet Blacks, Asians and Whites can be found dippin' up and down Santa Clara and King. And it's not just the drivers, the rides have changed too. 

From Tru Spokes to Dubs, the game is high tech now. Back in the day, all you needed was some shiny hubcaps on your Buick Regal and you were cool. Now fools got spree wells, booming audio TV's and advanced hydraulic set-ups that make the cars pop-lock to a new beat. 

Some of the hardest rides are found on the strip – classic rides like candy-painted ‘62 Chevy Impalas sitting on 100-spoke wire wheels, and gold-plated ‘74 Cadillac Coupe Devilles rollin’ on Tru’s (rims) and Vogues (tires). Modern vehicles also represent like SUVs like Lincoln Navigators and Ford Expeditions dippin’ on 24-inch rims. 

When I talk to uncles and older cousins about the cruising scene back in the day, I hear stories of the El Camino, La Raza Park and the Studio West. Kicking it in the garage, they would tell me stories of riding ‘til the wheels fell off – BBQing all day and cruising all night. Some spots still remain even after decades, like First and Santa Clara Sts. and King Road. Back then, SJPD would be around just to keep the peace. 

Don't get me wrong, homies still got hassled back in those days, but finding a parking lot along the strip and kickin' it all night was cool. Now, with San Jose trying to maintain its image as an orderly city, it's just a matter of time for cops to come flashing their lights, making threats and herding cars into the street like cattle. 

Cops have turned the cruising scene into a game of cat and mouse. Take the checkpoint on First and Santa Clara, which is essentially a bunch of cops standing in the middle of the street, profiling the cars stopped at the red light. If you're a carload of black or brown homeboys or flossin' too hard, you're most likely going to get pulled. 

Even with the increased police activity, homies have found ways to keep cruisin' alive. We take cutty streets to avoid detours and police road blocks – intended to lead people off of the strip and on to the freeway – turning a simple trip from the east side to downtown into a mission. 

Despite police threats and the city's policies, cruising is not just senseless traffic. When it comes down to it, SJ cruising is all about community building. It’s when the people of San Jo come out and claim the streets: these are our neighborhoods. 

Cruising even has brought families together. Fathers and sons working together on their rides have deep roots in the lowrider culture. When I get together with my family I trip off the photo albums of old cars and the stories they tell. For example, my Uncle Richard told my cousin Ruben that he if he graduated high school he would give him his ‘65 Chevy Impala. Ruben graduated and got the car. He still hasn’t fixed it up, but that’s another story. 

As a kid growing up on the Eastside of San Jo, I can remember going to the Taco Bell on King and Story on a Friday night with my dad. As we drove up Virginia to make a left onto King, the Pink Elephant parking lot would be filled with people and mini trucks with beds that danced. All I heard was the sound of high energy and oldies in the air. As we passed under the 280 freeway, I begged my dad to let me honk the horn. 

Now as I watch my younger cousins coming of age, anticipating their time of hitting the strip, it reminds me of how I was when I was a youngster. Giving up the Schwinn to get a license is like a rite of passage for young homies in San Jo. But their strip is a little different than mine was. The majority of the sounds bumping in the speakers of the rides are no longer oldies and old school, but have been replaced by hip-hop and gangster rap. 

Despite the changes in music, and more importantly the city’s efforts to kill the scene, the tradition of cruising and lowriding in San Jo will live on.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

The show was cool but god damn to hear them tell it there weren't any black lowriders from the beginning..The only black faces I seen on the entire program were the gang members that fought the mexican gang members...wtf?! I give it :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: It was close but issed a whole lot of people..


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

I just wanna say I enjoyed the show alot and thought they did a great job on it.......you are gonna have people on here throw thier .02 cents in and probably bash it, but oh well can't please everyone. It was nice seeing Joe Ray and Oishi and the Lifestyles Car Club finally represented on TV, they are a class act and would like to give them much love for that. It was nice to see C&L Hydraulics talk about and explain "Orgullo Mexicano" and what hard work it takes to build these rides, much props UCE............Dukes had the ol skool locked down and showed what dedication means over the years..........Hernan did a great job explaining all the engraving and the talent it takes to do that, and I even thought Ralph did a good job in his interviews.........I even seen some Show&Go on thier, congrats Jimmy  I do think we (meaning who liked the show) should write and give positive feedback to the History Channel and tell how much we enjoyed the show, it would just show respect given............




N8


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To the point of where lowriding really started and how East Side San Jo became a major lowriding mecca. I came to San Jo in 1974 from LA, the styles of car were different but non-the less crusing was going on big time, La Raza Park, that's all I need to say, if you were there at the time then you know it was the shit... San Jose ridrz changed there style and to that end a guy named Andy Douglas should be mentioned, he was one of the few people who was riding on 520's when I got there in the summer 74. He was one of the first to get his car lifted.. It was my good luck to have been able to live in both areas during these time periods. San Jose in the early 70's was the best place for La Raza. There was not really any gangs yet and all was cool, it was like it should be, it was a little piece of Aztlan...


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 11 2005, 03:56 PM~3594848
> *The show was cool but god damn to hear them tell it there weren't any black lowriders from the beginning..The only black faces I seen on the entire program were the gang members that fought the mexican gang members...wtf?! I give it  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup: It was close but issed a whole lot of people..
> *


 :tears: Thank you Spanky for having the courage to post this before I did :thumbsup:. I know some were eagerly awaiting my comments about the exclusion of Black lowriders.

The program was good except for that point (exclusion of Blacks). When they began speaking on hydraulics, they immediately jumped to Reds Hydraulics. Well, they skipped more than ten years of history. Why wasn't people such as Ted Wells, Ernest House, Gary May, Zeus, Big Rat, "Box" Patterson, "Leapin" Lonnie, Charles Clayton not mentioned? Now I remember when LRM produced their 'History Of Hydraulics' video several years ago, the first people mentioned were Black.

I'm not attempting to turn this into a racial issue or to even continue the never ending debate about lowriding being began by Mexican-Americans. I just want to see recognition given where recognition is due.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

I would loved to have seen something on Gary May, House or Ted Wells. I think since it was a one hour show they went for Red's. No other hydraulic company made such an impact over the years. They were so big that back in the day you could buy there kits at your local auto parts store. There were a lot of folks, Brown, Black and White that should have been mentioned so lets hope for another episode or possible series!

Congradulations to all who represented!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

i seen half of it and it was pretty good and anyone upload on there computer that and the episode of full throttle with the 64 impalas i need both


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Aug 11 2005, 05:23 PM~3595528
> *I would loved to have seen something on Gary May, House or Ted Wells. I think since it was a one hour show they went for Red's. No other hydraulic company made such an impact over the years. They were so big that back in the day you could buy there kits at your local auto parts store. There were a lot of folks, Brown, Black and White that should have been mentioned so lets hope for another episode or possible series!
> 
> Congradulations to all who represented!
> *


maybe as far as over the years and how far they reached but w/o Ted Wells or Hugh Stillman( I know he's not black, i'm just using his name as a pioneer) the lowrider hydraulics market woud not be what it is...*This isn't an opinion, this is a fact...*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 11 2005, 04:44 PM~3595256
> *To the point of where lowriding really started and how East Side San Jo became a major lowriding mecca. I came to San Jo in 1974 from LA, the styles of car were different but non-the less crusing was going on big time, La Raza Park, that's all I need to say, if you were there at the time then you know it was the shit...  San Jose ridrz changed there style and to that end a guy named Andy Douglas should be mentioned, he was one of the few people who was riding on 520's when I got there in the summer 74. He was one of the first to get his car lifted.. It was my good luck to have been able to live in both areas during these time periods. San Jose in the early 70's was the best place for La Raza. There was not really any gangs yet and all was cool, it was like it should be, it was a little piece of Aztlan...
> *


just like the show, you keep mentionong La Raza and Aztlan but unless I was misinformed Andy Douglas was neither black or mexican...so why couldn't it be good for everyone? in L.A, riders there were blacks and mexicans...An O.G told me once when discussing the topic of who started lowriding..If you lived in Compton or Watts, Inglewood..you didn't see any Mexicans lowriding only blacks...so I can only assume in East los and predominant Chicano neighborhoods they didn't see blacks...It's really not that big of a deal to me but I just think credit should have been given where credit is due..


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

maybe as far as over the years and how far they reached but w/o Ted Wells or Hugh Stillman( I know he's not black, i'm just using his name as a pioneer) the lowrider hydraulics market woud not be what it is...This isn't an opinion, this is a fact..

I agree with you but like I said, the show had limited time. I just wish for once, at least in this case, we could just be happy about progress rather then pick it apart to find the negative. Let's just hope there are more shows to come.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 11 2005, 07:31 PM~3595942
> *maybe as far as over the years and how far they reached but w/o Ted Wells or Hugh Stillman( I know he's not black, i'm just using his name as a pioneer) the lowrider hydraulics market woud not be what it is...This isn't an opinion, this is a fact...
> *



Ted Wells does and always has done custom setups.


With all due respect, he hasnt made the "market". Reds MADE the lowrider hydraulics kit. Ted Wells is one of the best INSTALLERS, not a manufacturer.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Aug 11 2005, 07:00 PM~3596134
> *Ted Wells does and always has done custom setups.
> With all due respect, he hasnt made the "market". Reds MADE the lowrider hydraulics kit. Ted Wells is one of the best INSTALLERS, not a manufacturer.
> *


true he didn't make the market but he along with Stillman manufactured the parts we uset that paved the way for manufacturers like Red's to use their design to offer the kits and the mail order..they did open it up they just didn't start it..am I making sense? no? I liked the show just was a little disappointed there wasn't more people credited..white or black...which I am neither so why do I care right? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 11 2005, 08:04 PM~3596152
> *true he didn't make the market but he along with Stillman manufactured the parts we uset that paved the way for manufacturers like Red's to use their design to offer the kits and the mail order..they did open it up they just didn't start it..am I making sense? no? I liked the show just was a little disappointed there wasn't more people credited..white or black...which I am neither so why do I care right? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




yeah, but brent said you look good in a dress. honestly, I saw it in another post. im just scared to see all that you know. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

no one mentioned Al "leaky block" Crane.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 11 2005, 03:57 PM~3595364
> *:tears: Thank you Spanky for having the courage to post this before I did  :thumbsup:. I know some were eagerly awaiting my comments about the exclusion of Black lowriders.
> 
> The program was good except for that point (exclusion of Blacks). When they began speaking on hydraulics, they immediately jumped to Reds Hydraulics. Well, they skipped more than ten years of history. Why wasn't people such as Ted Wells, Ernest House, Gary May, Zeus, Big Rat, "Box" Patterson, "Leapin" Lonnie, Charles Clayton not mentioned? Now I remember when LRM produced their 'History Of Hydraulics' video several years ago, the first people mentioned were Black.
> ...


 thats pretty much what I said on page 10, I just didnt want to piss anyone off so I tried to say it tactfully. but hell, the show was only an hour.


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 11 2005, 01:56 PM~3594848
> *The show was cool but god damn to hear them tell it there weren't any black lowriders from the beginning..The only black faces I seen on the entire program were the gang members that fought the mexican gang members...wtf?! I give it  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup: It was close but issed a whole lot of people..
> *



AS IF CRENSHAW AINT FUCKED UP ENOUGH FROM ALL THE "LOWRIDERS" WHO RUIN IT FOR EVERYONE. I MEAN FOR REAL, HOW MANY TIMES IS IT GOING TO TAKE? THE COPS ARE PISSED BECAUSE OF MOTHERFUCKERS OUT THERE HOPPING IN THE STREET. LOWRIDING IS A DISCRACE THANKS TO MOST OF THEM "COMPTON LOWRIDERS". HAVE YOU EVER SEEN CHARLES CLAYTON, ERNEST HOUSE, TED WELLS OR ANY OF THEM OTHER "BROTHERS" ON CRENSHAW ARGUING BACK AND FORTH OVER WHO HOPPED THE HIGHEST, MAYBE NOT, BUT THE YOUNG BUCK "BROTHERS" RUINED IT FOR THE REST OF US.


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

The only reason that they did a segment on us, is because they wanted to show hoppers and dancers. The segment wasn't about who created hydraulics or stuff like that. They just wanted to make it interesting. And about two years ago I talked to my brother in law (who works for a production company that does shows for the History Channel) about them doing a show like this. So, that might have had something to do with it also. What would everyone have rather seen...a documentary with a bunch of old guys talking how they designed the first pumps, or seen a bunch of radical cars like "The Joker" and "Redosaurus"? Stillman and Ted Wells were the innovators, but everyone that was old enough back in the early 90's has got to admit that Red's brought hydraulics into the mainstream.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

did any one else think that goldbergs laugh was hella weird when he was switchin in the joker?


----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

Someone that recorded this gonna rip it and upload it??? Upload a torrent for those that haven't seen it yet :biggrin: 

A lot of us weren't able to get the show and don't really feel like waiting till September to buy a copy... 

I mean damn........ if people can upload episodes of Monster Garage, American Hot Rod, Orange County Choppers, and other tv series......... why not AutoManiacs :dunno:


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

> *The only reason that they did a segment on us, is because they wanted to show hoppers and dancers. The segment wasn't about who created hydraulics or stuff like that. They just wanted to make it interesting. *


so showing the diversity woulda been boring to you?? but on the real all the peeps that said something about not showing the "others" involved all enjoyed the show but felt a lil left out. just think had they gone another route and not talked about REDS. Ya think u woulda felt a lil





















LEFT OUT.

like many have said b4 it still was a good show. now lets see where this takes us


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

damn look at you guys, all bitchin about details and everything, what the percentage of featured black people vs white and mexican people was, who actually made the first hydraulic setups, jada jada jada.....be happy they fucking made a show and tried to do a good job, thats what everybody wanted right? How can you expect people who didnt know shit about lowridin cover every fucking detail right and feature everything, be happy you`ve seen it yet, i didnt, i got to order the 25 dollar dvd and ship it to europe first to be able to enjoy it, damn


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Aug 11 2005, 08:54 PM~3597135
> *AS IF CRENSHAW AINT FUCKED UP ENOUGH FROM ALL THE "LOWRIDERS" WHO RUIN IT FOR EVERYONE. I MEAN FOR REAL, HOW MANY TIMES IS IT GOING TO TAKE? THE COPS ARE PISSED BECAUSE OF MOTHERFUCKERS OUT THERE HOPPING IN THE STREET. LOWRIDING IS A DISCRACE THANKS TO MOST OF THEM "COMPTON LOWRIDERS". HAVE YOU EVER SEEN CHARLES CLAYTON, ERNEST HOUSE, TED WELLS OR ANY OF THEM OTHER "BROTHERS" ON CRENSHAW ARGUING BACK AND FORTH OVER WHO HOPPED THE HIGHEST, MAYBE NOT, BUT THE YOUNG BUCK "BROTHERS" RUINED IT FOR THE REST OF US.
> *


you know for once I actually agree with you..it's these new Cali Swangin/Trucha/Young Hogg riders that are fuckin everything up..they all wanting their 15 minutes..


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 12 2005, 01:42 AM~3599411
> *damn look at you guys, all bitchin about details and everything, what the percentage of featured black people vs white and mexican people was, who actually made the first hydraulic setups, jada jada jada.....be happy they fucking made a show and tried to do a good job, thats what everybody wanted right? How can you expect people who didnt know shit about lowridin cover every fucking detail right and feature everything, be happy you`ve seen it yet, i didnt, i got to order the 25 dollar dvd and ship it to europe first to be able to enjoy it, damn
> *


you are right I was just thinking about this..For what it was it was great I don't think some of us have understood the impact this could potentially have for our lifestyle..including myself..I'm notr bitching but for someone who owes everything he know about lowriding (real riding) from some of the OG of the black persuasion I felt they were left out..that's it..I understand what everyone is saying, if they would have mentioned all the innovators the show could've been called _History of Hydraulics II_..lol


----------



## mrgroove (Mar 20, 2005)

i think they did a pretty good job. you cant mention everybody in the lowriding scene. at least we finally got some recognition on tv.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 12 2005, 12:42 AM~3599411
> *damn look at you guys, all bitchin about details and everything, what the percentage of featured black people vs white and mexican people was, who actually made the first hydraulic setups, jada jada jada.....be happy they fucking made a show and tried to do a good job, thats what everybody wanted right? How can you expect people who didnt know shit about lowridin cover every fucking detail right and feature everything, be happy you`ve seen it yet, i didnt, i got to order the 25 dollar dvd and ship it to europe first to be able to enjoy it, damn
> *


For ONCE I kinda agre with ol'Joost here.
Like I said before,You CANT fit in the history of Riding in a 1hr show.
Jim Brownzki(sp) could not do a complete history of Lowriding in his DIPPIN DVDs and he made it a 3 part series.

One Postive thing about the show I think we are all missing is they made a point to portray Lowriders in a POSITVE way.They didnt show the negative side of it.And when they Talked about it,they turned the negatives into a positve.

It was also cool to see some BACC IN THE DAY footage!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2005, 11:14 AM~3603224
> *For ONCE I kinda agre with ol'Joost here.
> Like I said before,You CANT fit in the history of Riding in a 1hr show.
> Jim Brownzki(sp) could not do a complete history of Lowriding in his DIPPIN DVDs and he made it a 3 part series.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## redsproseries (Oct 7, 2003)

The show was geared more toward the 18 to 30 year old male, the kind of guys that are watching "Monster Garage" and "American Chopper". and it was about "Lowriders". It wasn't " The History of Hydraulics". And even in Lowrider Magazine's video, Red's was spotlighted, so there must be something to it.


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2005, 04:14 PM~3603224
> *For ONCE I kinda agre with ol'Joost here.
> Like I said before,You CANT fit in the history of Riding in a 1hr show.
> Jim Brownzki(sp) could not do a complete history of Lowriding in his DIPPIN DVDs and he made it a 3 part series.
> ...




whats with the for once? the fact im not from LA doesnt mean i dont know shit about lowridin :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 12 2005, 10:55 AM~3604315
> *whats with the for once? the fact im not from LA doesnt mean i dont know shit about lowridin  :uh:
> *


just be happy he agreed with you... cuz hell disagree with you just to do it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2005, 01:16 PM~3604458
> *just be happy he agreed with you... cuz hell disagree with you just to do it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Bruce_@Aug 11 2005, 11:34 PM~3599179
> *Someone that recorded this gonna rip it and upload it??? Upload a torrent for those that haven't seen it yet :biggrin:
> 
> A lot of us weren't able to get the show and don't really feel like waiting till September to buy a copy...
> ...



yeah what he said come on some one do this


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 11 2005, 02:38 PM~3595214
> *I just wanna say I enjoyed the show alot and thought they did a great job on it.......you are gonna have people on here throw thier .02 cents in and probably bash it, but oh well can't please everyone.  It was nice seeing Joe Ray and Oishi and the Lifestyles Car Club finally represented on TV,  they are a class act and would like to give them much love for that.  It was nice to see C&L Hydraulics talk about and explain "Orgullo Mexicano" and what hard work it takes to build these rides,  much props UCE............Dukes had the ol skool locked down and showed what dedication means over the years..........Hernan did a great job explaining all the engraving and the talent it takes to do that,  and I even thought Ralph did a good job in his interviews.........I even seen some Show&Go on thier,  congrats Jimmy   I do think we (meaning who liked the show)  should write and give positive feedback to the History Channel and tell how much we enjoyed the show,  it would just show respect given............
> N8
> *


thanks bro
chino :wave:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Aug 10 2005, 07:38 PM~3585287
> *i bet truucha is happy for running stickers on all those monster hoppers...now hes got a national plug
> *


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

does anyone have this recorded I would really like a copy , i missed it and don't see a rerun on TIVO


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Aug 11 2005, 06:54 PM~3597135
> *AS IF CRENSHAW AINT FUCKED UP ENOUGH FROM ALL THE "LOWRIDERS" WHO RUIN IT FOR EVERYONE. I MEAN FOR REAL, HOW MANY TIMES IS IT GOING TO TAKE? THE COPS ARE PISSED BECAUSE OF MOTHERFUCKERS OUT THERE HOPPING IN THE STREET. LOWRIDING IS A DISCRACE THANKS TO MOST OF THEM "COMPTON LOWRIDERS". HAVE YOU EVER SEEN CHARLES CLAYTON, ERNEST HOUSE, TED WELLS OR ANY OF THEM OTHER "BROTHERS" ON CRENSHAW ARGUING BACK AND FORTH OVER WHO HOPPED THE HIGHEST, MAYBE NOT, BUT THE YOUNG BUCK "BROTHERS" RUINED IT FOR THE REST OF US.
> *


wow i actually agree with you they aint young bucks either theyre 27s and 30 somethings lowriding aint about hopping im 22 i like hoppers but could give 2 shits about them


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 12 2005, 11:55 PM~3608335
> *wow i actually agree with you they aint young bucks either theyre 27s and 30 somethings lowriding aint about hopping im 22 i like hoppers but could give 2 shits about them
> *


CUS YOU CAN'T AFORD ONE :uh:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 12 2005, 10:00 PM~3608373
> *CUS YOU CAN'T AFORD ONE :uh:
> *


 my dream is to own a bumperless clipless headlightless 15 inch balloon tire having hopper.










nahhhh you saw my bike it was way lower than the other bike there the closer i am to the ground the happier i am. when and if i do fix a ride the bitch will be so loow to the ground the fucking bumpers,crossmember, tranny brace,muffler, pumpkin and trailing arms are gonna scrape.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Aug 13 2005, 12:09 AM~3608428
> *my dream is to own a bumperless clipless headlightless 15 inch balloon tire having hopper.
> nahhhh you saw my bike it was way lower than the other bike there the closer i am to the ground the happier i am. when and if i do fix a ride the bitch will be so loow to the ground the fucking bumpers,crossmember, tranny brace,muffler, pumpkin and trailing arms are gonna scrape.
> *


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

I haven’t seen the show yet, but media coverage is not always a good thing. I think the real riders and low-low builders will just be; like if u have some sort of interest for cars and are somewhat artistic, that could possibly lead you towards low riders. I hate when people commercialize shit, like hip-hop. Everyone is trying to fuckin rap or be a producer now, when they don’t even have any fuckin skills.


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Aug 11 2005, 11:42 PM~3599411
> *damn look at you guys, all bitchin about details and everything, what the percentage of featured black people vs white and mexican people was, who actually made the first hydraulic setups, jada jada jada.....be happy they fucking made a show and tried to do a good job, thats what everybody wanted right? How can you expect people who didnt know shit about lowridin cover every fucking detail right and feature everything, be happy you`ve seen it yet, i didnt, i got to order the 25 dollar dvd and ship it to europe first to be able to enjoy it, damn
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

ANYONE RECORD IT ? COME ON ??


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Aug 13 2005, 09:47 PM~3613329
> *ANYONE RECORD IT ? COME ON ??
> *


  ill check with my boy


----------



## madiron (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Aug 13 2005, 11:47 PM~3613329
> *ANYONE RECORD IT ? COME ON ??
> *


i got it on dvr :biggrin:


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

any one read this 

If you want some more POSITIVE lowriding shows. Check out WAR of THE WHEELS - airs in the fall. There is a sweet 80's caddy coupe lowrider build. Two caddy's are built up in 3 days two teams ROLLERZ ONLY against TRUE PLAYERS. They are built in the traditional style but made to be hoppers. So check it out this fall november- december 1 hour show.


----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowcamino_@Aug 14 2005, 08:43 AM~3614897
> *i got it on dvr :biggrin:
> *



Post a copy... upload a torrent... I wanna see what all the hype is about

You have the perfect format DVR... please upload a torrent


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Bruce_@Aug 14 2005, 10:44 AM~3615159
> *Post a copy... upload a torrent... I wanna see what all the hype is about
> 
> You have the perfect format DVR... please upload a torrent
> *



How do you do that


----------



## madiron (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jthang98_@Aug 14 2005, 03:22 PM~3616768
> *How do you do that
> *


yes how do i do it i have it on my dvr on my sat. dish


----------



## Crazy Bruce (Feb 8, 2003)

Lots of sites online with good info... try this one: http://dessent.net/btfaq/#maketorrent

Depending on your level of experience using BitTorrent you may find it easier to simply run an ftp server


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

never even knew it would be on.. lol. love to see it so it someone does upload it anywhere let us know. love to check it out.
layta


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

i got it on VHS <---------- old school


----------



## demagogue (Apr 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Aug 12 2005, 10:18 PM~3608479
> *I haven’t seen the show yet, but media coverage is not always a good thing. I think the real riders and low-low builders will just be; like if u have some sort of interest for cars and are somewhat artistic, that could possibly lead you towards low riders. I hate when people commercialize shit, like hip-hop. Everyone is trying to fuckin rap or be a producer now, when they don’t even have any fuckin skills.
> *



YOUR NAME IS G-BODY, BUT YOU HAVE AN A-BODY IN YOUR AVATAR.


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Aug 11 2005, 02:38 PM~3595214
> *I just wanna say I enjoyed the show alot and thought they did a great job on it.......you are gonna have people on here throw thier .02 cents in and probably bash it, but oh well can't please everyone.  It was nice seeing Joe Ray and Oishi and the Lifestyles Car Club finally represented on TV,  they are a class act and would like to give them much love for that.  It was nice to see C&L Hydraulics talk about and explain "Orgullo Mexicano" and what hard work it takes to build these rides,  much props UCE............Dukes had the ol skool locked down and showed what dedication means over the years..........Hernan did a great job explaining all the engraving and the talent it takes to do that,  and I even thought Ralph did a good job in his interviews.........I even seen some Show&Go on thier,  congrats Jimmy   I do think we (meaning who liked the show)  should write and give positive feedback to the History Channel and tell how much we enjoyed the show,  it would just show respect given............
> N8
> *


Thanks for the complement.
:thumbsup: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Aug 15 2005, 09:17 AM~3625946
> *Thanks for the complement.
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Aug 15 2005, 10:55 PM~3633030
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Que pasa C & L, only a few more days.... :biggrin: :roflmao:  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by demagogue_@Aug 15 2005, 08:45 AM~3625741
> *YOUR NAME IS G-BODY, BUT YOU HAVE AN A-BODY IN YOUR AVATAR.
> *


Looks like Monte to me.
:uh:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

ok so onto the more interesting.

is anyone out there able to get this video on the net??? or are the rest of us who have not seen it shit outta luck?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Aug 18 2005, 04:20 PM~3652251
> *ok so onto the more interesting.
> 
> is anyone out there able to get this video on the net??? or are the rest of us who have not seen it shit outta luck?
> *


READ THE THREAD FROM PAGE ONE...NO YOUR NOT SHIT OUT OF LUCK.YOU JUST NEED TO...


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jun 22 2005, 01:52 PM~3307228
> *the history channel will be doing a documentary on lowriders
> 
> wednsday july [email protected] 9pm
> ...


fuck i missed it :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.historychannel.com/automaniac/?page=episodes

*ITS COMING BACK ON HOMIES!

Lowriders.
Airs on Wednesday, September 14 at 10:00am ET*


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 19 2005, 07:45 PM~3659599
> *http://www.historychannel.com/automaniac/?page=episodes
> 
> ITS COMING BACK ON HOMIES!
> ...


Good looking out :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsrider87 (Jun 2, 2005)

i have the whole show on my dvr just have 2 transfer it


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsrider87_@Aug 19 2005, 10:00 PM~3660336
> *i have the whole show on my dvr just have 2 transfer it
> *


after u transfer it are u going to upload it for everyone would be nice


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

I got my copy of the DVD in the mail today.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Sep 2 2005, 08:35 PM~3742365
> *I got my copy of the DVD in the mail today.
> *


ME TOO!! :biggrin: When I ordered it said that it wouldn't be out until the end of the month...


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I still got it on my DVR. Where can you order it and how much???


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by redsproseries_@Aug 12 2005, 06:51 PM~3603848
> *The show was geared more toward the 18 to 30 year old male, the kind of guys that are watching "Monster Garage" and "American Chopper". and it was about "Lowriders". It wasn't " The History of Hydraulics". And even in Lowrider Magazine's video, Red's was spotlighted, so there must be something to it.
> *


i can mostly agree with this .............. for me the show was a let down , could have been way more up dated , didnt even mention mando from hilow who held all the lrm records ,,, they could have easilly , showed some clean cars hopping on the streets ... come on the show is aprox 45 minutes long ...... didnt even mention the lowriders on the east coast , midwest or the south , the part about lowriding in japan was a joke , most of the footage looked to be from the 80s ...... i still think the dippin dvds are the best videos made on lowriding ....... i recorded the show on my dvr , then deleted it , almost fell asleep watching it ! that show would have been good if it came out in 1996 ...........


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup: :around: :thumbsup:


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

i can mostly agree with this .............. for me the show was a let down , could have been way more up dated , didnt even mention mando from hilow who held all the lrm records ,,, they could have easilly , showed some clean cars hopping on the streets ... come on the show is aprox 45 minutes long ...... didnt even mention the lowriders on the east coast , midwest or the south , the part about lowriding in japan was a joke , most of the footage looked to be from the 80s ...... i still think the dippin dvds are the best videos made on lowriding ....... i recorded the show on my dvr , then deleted it , almost fell asleep watching it ! that show would have been good if it came out in 1996 ..........  





________________________


At least they took the time to put together a positive show about lowriding!


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 4 2005, 05:59 PM~3749510
> *i can mostly agree with this .............. for me the show was a let down , could have been way more up dated , didnt even mention mando from hilow who held all the lrm records ,,, they could have easilly , showed some clean cars hopping on the streets ... come on the show is aprox 45 minutes long ...... didnt even mention the lowriders on the east coast , midwest or the south , the part about lowriding in japan was a joke , most of the footage looked to be from the 80s ...... i still think the dippin dvds are the best videos made on lowriding ....... i recorded the show on my dvr , then deleted it , almost fell asleep watching it ! that show would have been good if it came out in 1996 ..........
> ________________________
> At least they took the time to put together a positive show about lowriding!
> *


yeah at least they did it , i also think they could have left out the part about gang banging , yes they said it was history , but to the average guy who didnt know , it just reassociated the WHOLE COMMUNITYwith it ............. show would have been cool 10 years ago !


----------



## MazdaMadness (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 4 2005, 09:59 AM~3749510
> *i can mostly agree with this .............. for me the show was a let down , could have been way more up dated , didnt even mention mando from hilow who held all the lrm records ,,, they could have easilly , showed some clean cars hopping on the streets ... come on the show is aprox 45 minutes long ...... didnt even mention the lowriders on the east coast , midwest or the south , the part about lowriding in japan was a joke , most of the footage looked to be from the 80s ...... i still think the dippin dvds are the best videos made on lowriding ....... i recorded the show on my dvr , then deleted it , almost fell asleep watching it ! that show would have been good if it came out in 1996 ..........
> ________________________
> At least they took the time to put together a positive show about lowriding!
> *


your last line said it all man. don't complain, i thought it was a great show. it was the first time i seen something like that in da mainstream. givem props!


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

On the history channel web stie it says tomorow they are going to be showing the death cars episode, not the lowrider episode of automaniac. :uh:


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

i will probably just buy it i never have time to watch tv


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

From my prospective it covered the older history of lowriding. By the time the 90's rolled around riding had become a shell of what it was in the 60's, 70's & early 80's (very early). This was mostly due to intensive increase in gang violence. Whether you agree with it or not, this is what caused the crack down on cruising in most metropolitan areas. What we need is are additional chapters to this story so the complete story can be told and can bring us up to date and show how the life / sport of lowriding has evolved over the years to where it is today. So send comments to the History Channel and keep this topic on thier radar other wise it just falls off. Remember these stories are paid for by corp sponsors and they only continue to support shows that have high veiwership. These are just my own thoughts.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Dam I missed it to record it, someone has got to have a way to link it up . whats up?


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

I finally got to TIVO it. It was really informative, and I didn't really know alot about the history so I thought it was really good.


----------



## Torx (Jul 26, 2002)

Im watching it now.

does anyone have it recorded on TIVO or something for us to download? Given you can upload it somewhere.


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

that was so funny how nervous the painter of orgullo mexicano was


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

damn this was last year? it seems like just yesterday


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Anniversary bump


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------

